# Progetto, inferno, oro



## mikasa_90

Ceau!

Ci sono alcuni vocaboli che, pur cercando sui traduttori, sono un pò dubbiosa

sulle loro versioni, penso che non sia un proplema se vi chieda alcuni di essi:


Progetto(=plan)

Inferno(=hell)

Oro(=gold)


----------



## Kraus

Progetto - proiect
Inferno - iad, infern
Oro - aur


----------



## mikasa_90

_Il progetto= proiectul

L'inferno= iadul

e L'oro? va bene aurul?
_


----------



## Kraus

Certo! In questo caso basta aggiungere  -ul per articolare i nomi


----------

